# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  یکسان بودن عکس امسال و پارسال کنکور

## nahid

عکس امسال و پارسال ثبت نام کنکور اشکال داره یکی باشه؟؟؟ اخه گفتن باید جدید باشه. مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## ciiiin

نه عزیزم مشکلی نداره یکی باشه.

----------


## sepanta1990

> عکس امسال و پارسال ثبت نام کنکور اشکال داره یکی باشه؟؟؟ اخه گفتن باید جدید باشه. مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


سلام
تاریخ عکسو. که چک نمیکنن.. اگه چهره ت زیاد عوض نشده! مهم نیس

----------


## soheilp

نه مهم نیست.مهم اینه عکست خیلی قدیمی نباشه.

----------


## Uncertain

من که همون پارسالیمو گذاشتم....

----------


## hanjera

من یدونه عکس از اول راهنمایی گرفتم و هرکجا رفتم و حتی ثبتنام کنکور اونو دادم ...فقط دیگه امسال دیدم عکس اون زمون خز شده..مجبورا رفتم عکس انداختم..اما انصافا گرونه عکس...

----------


## dorsa20

ترجیحا جدید بذار محض احتیاط

----------


## melis

اگه شیاهت داری مشکلی نداره دیگه  :Yahoo (76): 

چقدر الکی حاشیه میرین :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## optician

> عکس امسال و پارسال ثبت نام کنکور اشکال داره یکی باشه؟؟؟ اخه گفتن باید جدید باشه. مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


 :Yahoo (23):  اگه خوب موندی بفرست بره

----------


## T!G3R

> عکس امسال و پارسال ثبت نام کنکور اشکال داره یکی باشه؟؟؟ اخه گفتن باید جدید باشه. مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


 سلام دوست عزیز اون عکسی که میخوای بذاری برای کنکورت نبایت توی شناسنامه و کارت ملیت به کار برده باشی ..... اگه استفاده نکریدیو نسبت به پارسال قیافت تغییر نکرده ازش استفاده کن مشکلی نداره .... 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

وای خداچرااینقدحاشیه میرید :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Mehr_b

> سلام دوست عزیز اون عکسی که میخوای بذاری برای کنکورت نبایت توی شناسنامه و کارت ملیت به کار برده باشی ..... اگه استفاده نکریدیو نسبت به پارسال قیافت تغییر نکرده ازش استفاده کن مشکلی نداره .... 
> موفق باشی


سلام وقت بخیر 
پیرو صحبتتون میخواستم بپرسم چرا نباید عکس شناسنامه و کارت ملی با عکس ثبت نامی یکی باشه ؟آخه من دقیقن با همون عکس ثبت نام کردم

----------


## maryam.23

بابا تو کنکور کسی به بود و نبودت اهمیت نمیده چه برسه عکست  :Yahoo (4):  کی آخه اهمیت میده ، برو سر جلسه بشینو بیا ، خواستی سوالارو هم جواب بده خواستیم نده

----------


## اردیبهشتی

گفته اسکن عکس از روی کارت ملی یا شناسنامه نباشه
نه اینکه عکس مشابه نباشه
اونم بخاطر وجود مهر ، منگنه یا کاور هست
رو این مسائل جزئی حساس نشین


Sent from my iPad Air2 using Tapatalk

----------


## idealist

> سلام وقت بخیر 
> پیرو صحبتتون میخواستم بپرسم چرا نباید عکس شناسنامه و کارت ملی با عکس ثبت نامی یکی باشه ؟آخه من دقیقن با همون عکس ثبت نام کردم


الکی میگه این منظور دفترچه رو اشتباه فهمیده. عکس سالم باشه و قیافت تغییر نکرده باشه حله.

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام وقت بخیر 
> پیرو صحبتتون میخواستم بپرسم چرا نباید عکس شناسنامه و کارت ملی با عکس ثبت نامی یکی باشه ؟آخه من دقیقن با همون عکس ثبت نام کردم


سلام
نمیدونم والا به منم اینجوری گفتن و من خودمم دلیلشو نپرسیدم
من فقط اینجا حرف کسی که تو اموزش پرورش به من زد رو گفتم که یه موقع تو ثبت نام به مشکلی بر نخورن 
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Mehr_b

> سلام
> نمیدونم والا به منم اینجوری گفتن و من خودمم دلیلشو نپرسیدم
> من فقط اینجا حرف کسی که تو اموزش پرورش به من زد رو گفتم که یه موقع تو ثبت نام به مشکلی بر نخورن 
> موفق باشید


خیلی تشکر از شما و بقیه دوستانی که وقت گذاشتن

----------

